# Smart Sam Vs Nobby Nic



## Phaeton (24 Jun 2019)

Currently running 29" Smart Sam's that came with the bike, very happy with them just occasionally I find the front washes away & the back spins when the going is very soft. The back is just about ready to be replaced if I replaced it with a Nobby Nic is it going to take much more effort on the road & hard packed tracks?

The Smart Sam's are currently 29x2.25 I saw on Schwalbe's website they have now released a 29x2.60 what will the extra give/take away from me?

There was a similar thread a while ago where somebody gave advice but can't find it now, so sorry if we're going over ground again.


----------



## Jody (24 Jun 2019)

I found NN's washed out very easily on the front at shallow lean angles so never felt confident with them. They roll well and other than the occasional scare were ok.


----------



## Cycleops (24 Jun 2019)

You might find some answers on this site;
https://www.bicyclerollingresistance.com/
Never found a tyre yet that could cope with very soft going.


----------

